# Smoke al85 or I stick pico25



## Aiby (31/1/18)

Hi everyone

Newbie here trying to get into the vaping scene and get completely off cigs.
The dilemma I'm sitting with is which device to choose between the 2.
A buddy of mine got both brand new and wants to get rid of 1,so which of the 2 is the 1 to get?


----------



## Raindance (31/1/18)

Aiby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Newbie here trying to get into the vaping scene and get completely off cigs.
> The dilemma I'm sitting with is which device to choose between the 2.
> A buddy of mine got both brand new and wants to get rid of 1,so which of the 2 is the 1 to get?


Pico. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Pico

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/18)

Pico

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aiby (31/1/18)

Pico it is then.
Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

+1 for pico


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Both are great little devices and as much as I love my Aliens I'd pick the Pico out of this particular line-up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

+1 for Pico. The AL85 seems to have defects and many guys have reported that the mod died after a while. For this reason, the Pico is the winner.


----------



## Aiby (31/1/18)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (31/1/18)

I agree with the Pico25. At some point most of us turn towards RTA's and RDA's and finding 22mm attys isn't always easy.


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/18)

In case you missed the answer above:

Pico

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/1/18)

Skip the pico 25 and go for the pico 21700
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-pico-21700-ello-kit

There is zero reason not to take it over the pico 25. unless you are looking for less battery life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aiby (2/2/18)

Ok so I ordered the Pico 21700,thanks for the link

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/2/18)

Aiby said:


> Ok so I ordered the Pico 21700,thanks for the link


great choice. let us know if you like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/2/18)

I case you haven't decided yet.....Pico.


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/2/18)

Pico!
I know it's too late... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aiby (6/2/18)

Hi Peeps

So my pico 21700 was delivered yesterday,really enjoying this little device
Only smoked 1 cig today so thats a big plus! last 2 stinkies left in box,so hopefully from tomorrow ill be stinky free

And thanks to The Vape Guy for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## BumbleBee (6/2/18)

Aiby said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> So my pico 21700 was delivered yesterday,really enjoying this little device
> Only smoked 1 cig today so thats a big plus! last 2 stinkies left in box,so hopefully from tomorrow ill be stinky free
> ...


That's awesome news! Enjoy the Pico, and many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Aiby said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> So my pico 21700 was delivered yesterday,really enjoying this little device
> Only smoked 1 cig today so thats a big plus! last 2 stinkies left in box,so hopefully from tomorrow ill be stinky free
> ...



Congrats on that @Aiby !
Wishing you all the best. Keep on going and be strong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/18)

@Aiby in case you didn't get the memo...next mod pico

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (6/2/18)

@Aiby and congrats on the endeavour welcome to the forum


----------



## Aiby (7/2/18)

Thanks guys


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/2/18)

Of the two I'd have the PICO as I'm not a fan of most SMOK stuff. That said, my favourite small, single battery, 22mm device is still the Joyetech e-Vic Vtwo Mini. Add a tank such as an Ammit 22 (or similar) and it's a killer combo!

I know eCiggies in PTA still has a few of them left, i'd grab one!


----------



## Aiby (9/2/18)

Hi Peeps

So i'm really enjoying this vaping experience,thought i could kick the cigs to the curb but it aint that easy
At least i'm down to 3 cigs a day

Only 1 thing is bugging me,is it normal for the atomizer to get really hot while vaping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (9/2/18)

Aiby said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> So i'm really enjoying this vaping experience,thought i could kick the cigs to the curb but it aint that easy
> At least i'm down to 3 cigs a day
> ...



Yip its quite normal. Also depends on the wattage you using. 

I take it you chain vaping the hell out of the pico. You should be using 6mg nic juice if you trying to quit the cigs. 

Maybe post what you vaping? Juice, wattage coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aiby (9/2/18)

franshorn said:


> Yip its quite normal. Also depends on the wattage you using.
> 
> I take it you chain vaping the hell out of the pico. You should be using 6mg nic juice if you trying to quit the cigs.
> 
> Maybe post what you vaping? Juice, wattage coil?



Not chain vaping,vaping at 30watts
I'm currently vaping the null lemon cheesecake 2mg nic juice
The coil is the hw2 dual coil 0.3 ohm 30-70w


----------



## franshorn (9/2/18)

Aiby said:


> Not chain vaping,vaping at 30watts
> I'm currently vaping the null lemon cheesecake 2mg nic juice
> The coil is the hw2 dual coil 0.3 ohm 30-70w



Wattage seems fine. 2mg nic might be a bit low if you trying to quit though. 

Don't know the newer hw2 coils unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aiby (9/2/18)

franshorn said:


> Wattage seems fine. 2mg nic might be a bit low if you trying to quit though.
> 
> Don't know the newer hw2 coils unfortunately.



will get some higher mg nic juice over the weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Aiby said:


> will get some higher mg nic juice over the weekend


Agree with @franshorn, get some higher nic for at least the first two weeks, then start alternating and then come lower when you feel that the stinkie urge is not so prevalent any more. I started with a 6mg, chain vaping mostly although we don't think it at the time, and I am now down to 2mg with the occasional 0 mg after 7 months.

The stock atomizer builds up quite a bit of heat, but that should not be a problem, I could not put mine in my shirt pocket as it burned me through the shirt. Scorched the one pocket as well! Good luck, you will see the higher nic have an influence allmost immediately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

@Aiby I think you drawing too long then. it happen to me that when I don't get the hit I need I tend to vape longer and the tank also heats up a lot more.
get the 6mg/ml and get a mtl tank setup with a lekka 12-18mg/ml juice.that should help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

@Aiby also remember higher nic. + higher ohm coil+ lower wattage=nice vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aiby (13/2/18)

Thanks guys for the advices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/2/18)

any feedback for us @Aiby


----------

